# Grind-Kette ölen?



## Majin (12. August 2005)

Hi,
ich hab die Wippermann/KHE Pro chain. Nun ja ich hab sie eigentlich nicht geölt weil wenn man mal grindet und finde ich das nicht so toll wenn der dreck dann im öl ist. Aber wenn ich mal im Regen gefahren bin rostet sie. Also was sagt ihr Ölen oder nicht ölen, das ist hier die Frage.


Rock on, Basti


----------



## crossie (12. August 2005)

überhaupt, kette _pflegen_ ???

hatte bisher glaub ich genügend bmxketten, und naja, ich hab da nie wirklich irgendwie was draufgepappt. weder öl noch fett. ab und zu mal mit ner drahtbürste durch, aber auch nur wenn ich z.B. an nem schlammigen tag fahrn war.

für street seh ich das auch garnich ein. stabile kette, und gut ist. dann rostet da auch so schnell nix weg.


nuja, meine meinung.
cheers
crossie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derFisch (12. August 2005)

silikon spray drauf! Schont das ganze, schmiert gut, ist farblos und nich teuer.


----------



## der Digge (12. August 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> schmiert gut


ja so auch auf Klamotten und so ne   wenn die Kette quitsch paar tropfen Öl in Lappen und Kette druchlaufen lassen bis ruhe is und wieder trocken wischen


----------



## derFisch (12. August 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja so auch auf Klamotten und so ne   wenn die Kette quitsch paar tropfen Öl in Lappen und Kette druchlaufen lassen bis ruhe is und wieder trocken wischen


 Ja nee is ja farblos  siehste also nix von!


----------



## RISE (12. August 2005)

Saubermachen, schmieren, überschüssiges Schmiermittel abwischen,glücklich sein, grinden, sich verletzten und beschließen keine Sprocketgrinds mehr zu machen


----------



## Majin (12. August 2005)

ALso mit dem Ölen hatt ich schon mal, da konnte ich zwei wochen danach das Öl und so wieder abwischen... ubd das sieht nicht gut aus auf ner "goldenen" kette so n schmierfilm drauf zu ham....
na ma schaun, probier es mal mit dem farblosen zeugs.


----------



## alöx (12. August 2005)

Ich hab da so ein Finishline CC zeuch. Das mach ich einmal im Monat drauf auf jedes "Gelenk" ein Tropfen lass die Kette paar Runden  laufen und dann wisch ich die Kette ewig lang ab. So dann ne unschönere Hose anziehen und warten das die Hose den Rest der Kette geputzt hat. Problem ist bei meiner Kette wenn ich sie nicht schmiere fängt sie eckelhaft an zu quietschen und das hört sich an wie auf nem Schrottrad. 

Aufn Punkt gebracht: schmieren und ordentlich trocken wischen...


----------



## kater (12. August 2005)

Meine Kette wird von der Strasse gepflegt. Das reicht.


----------



## street (15. August 2005)

ich mach nichs bei meinen bmx auf die kette und es fährt immer noch


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. August 2005)

Prinzipiell benötigt jede Kette ab und zu etwas Schmiermittel, sonst unterliegt sie schlicht und einfach erhöhtem Verschleiß... was ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (17. August 2005)

verschleiß? also auslängen. ist doch bei ner street kette sowas von egal. da bricht die eher beim grinden oder sprockets bevor ne fette kette verschleißt. öl nein danke, wer fährt schon im regen bmx???? das geht ja mal garnicht


----------



## RISE (17. August 2005)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> öl nein danke, wer fährt schon im regen bmx???? das geht ja mal garnicht



Ich, manchmal und aus versehen. Ölen würde ich sie sowieso nicht, selbst man das überschüssige Öl wieder abwischt kann man danach alle Hosen wegwerfen. Ab und an mal ein bisschen farbloses Schmiermittel reicht, ansonsten wirkt ja auch keine großartige Verschmutzung auf die Kette (im Gegensatz zum MTB im Wald) und bei einer Grindkette würde ich höchstens was machen, wenn das Bike im Regen oder unter sonstigen Umständen total dreckig geworden ist.


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2005)

Ich nehme Silikonspray.    
Einfach das Rad umdrehen, kräftig kurbeln und ein bischen sprühen - fertig.


----------



## rex_sl (18. August 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Ich nehme Silikonspray.
> Einfach das Rad umdrehen, kräftig kurbeln und ein bischen sprühen - fertig.




auf n kopf stellen geht ja garnicht. da geht doch luft in deine scheibenbremse . grins


----------



## Hertener (18. August 2005)

Neenee, nicht auf den Kopf stellen. Wir sind hier ja nicht im Zirkus!


----------



## Majin (22. August 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich, manchmal und aus versehen. Ölen würde ich sie sowieso nicht, selbst man das überschüssige Öl wieder abwischt kann man danach alle Hosen wegwerfen. Ab und an mal ein bisschen farbloses Schmiermittel reicht, ansonsten wirkt ja auch keine großartige Verschmutzung auf die Kette *(im Gegensatz zum MTB im Wald)* und bei einer Grindkette würde ich höchstens was machen, wenn das Bike im Regen oder unter sonstigen Umständen total dreckig geworden ist.



Ich fahr auch öfters mit meinem Street bike durchn Wald, bin halt n Allrounder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (22. August 2005)

Majin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auch öfters mit meinem Street bike durchn Wald, bin halt n Allrounder



Bin mit meinem schon auch schon öfter im Wald gefahren,da soll nochmal einer sagen dass das nicht geht.


----------

